# Note for Ron Jones



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

ron here are the pics of the knives i am selling..if you know someone ; let me know.
all are custom hand made by known makers..

2 by John Etzler..hunter..mosaic damascus blade..impregnated dessert ironwood handle....
john etzler folder..liner lock...mosaic damascus blade..mother of pearl scales... anodized titanium liners.hand filework...


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

T.W. Downing knives.......
top...hunter...high polish blade..impregnated and dyed birdseye maple handle...
middle....hunter...damascus blade...impregnated and dyed birdseye maple handle...
bottom..small fixed blade..high polish blade...handles are shinbone from a giraffe...


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

knives by George Koutsopolus....
top..hunter..stag handle.
middle..hunter...horn handle..
bottom..hunter...delrin handle..









more of george's knives..
top and middle...small game pieces..damascus blades..stag handles...
bottom..dagger...high polish blade..silver handle..









and some more...
2 small japanese style...









3 repro. miniatures..
randall #1...other 2 are bowies









more miniatures..
FS fighting knife.......Puma hunter.....US military knife..


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

knives by Mike Yurco.....









kitchen paring knives...









caping knife...









mini hinter..about 1.5 inches long..abalone handle..









man in the moon....









spyderco mariner necklace..extremely rare...abalone scales..


























sorry about the lousy pics..not much of a photographer here....


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

Remind me to stay away from you.

Wait....

You don't need to with knives like that.


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

I wouldn't mind buying a few of them there.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

Caca, they range from over $100 to over $1000, many are very unaffordable 

I trying to buy the man in the moon, it isn't a knife, it's a work of art. I just wanted to see a better pic first


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

Lemons, I realize that, I'm a knife collector. I would love some of them though.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

Oh I didn't know that 
I know nothing about knives haha, I just like the man in the moon


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

here are a few more pics of the man in the moon knife...hope they are good enough..



































also for sale is this lady's brooch..hand scrimshawed and signed on mastadon ivory by Sandra Brady..one of the world's top scrimshanders..set in sterling silver.long featured on her brochure..
dimensions are approx...3/4" x 2" ...


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

Very nice lohachata!


----------

